# Garden Images



## Heather (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Heather (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Gilda (May 17, 2008)

Looking good Heather !! :clap: I love the shooting stars.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2008)

I love Spring!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 17, 2008)

Yes, nice indeed! I saw and photographed-ish all but two of these recently at the Shaw Nature Preserve, most notably absent (at least for me) was said cyp; I went there looking for signs of slippers in general (go figure). At least everything else about it was cool, namely the Blue Tailed Skink.


----------

